# What does the mark on the heel of a soda bottle mean?



## brynnc (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm looking at two bottles

First is Brody Bottling Works from Chicago, the second is American Bottling Works also from Chicago.  The American Bottling Works also says "B. BRODY PROP. CHICAGO TRADE MARK REGISTERED B"


Brody Bottling Works has: S 13 A B CO on heel
American Bottling Works has: S 12 A B CO. on the heel

Are these two companies related? What does the mark on the heel mean?


----------



## webe992 (Sep 1, 2021)

A.B. Co. stands for the American Bottling Company (1905-1929).  It's where the bottles would have been made.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 1, 2021)

brynnc said:


> I'm looking at two bottles
> 
> First is Brody Bottling Works from Chicago, the second is American Bottling Works also from Chicago.  The American Bottling Works also says "B. BRODY PROP. CHICAGO TRADE MARK REGISTERED B"
> 
> ...


ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brynnc (Sep 1, 2021)

This is great information! Thank you so much! Any idea how I can find out if these two companies are related? Did one buy the other? Did two different Brody's own them?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 2, 2021)

brynnc said:


> This is great information! Thank you so much! Any idea how I can find out if these two companies are related? Did one buy the other? Did two different Brody's own them?


They are both American Bottling works bottles made for Brody. 2 variations. Here is a link to a picture of a Hutchinson bottle made for Brody.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
"rare and all original antique american early twentieth century colorless glass hutchinson style beer or mineral water bottle fabricated for brody bottling works." https://www.urbanremainschicago.com...ttle-fabricated-for-brody-bottling-works.html


----------



## brynnc (Sep 2, 2021)

One is I. Brody and one is B. Brody though. Maybe two family members that worked together?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 2, 2021)

brynnc said:


> One is I. Brody and one is B. Brody though. Maybe two family members that worked together?


Father and son or possibly brothers?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brynnc (Sep 2, 2021)

Is there anywhere you know if that I could find any info on these companies? Thanks for your help!


----------



## K6TIM (Sep 2, 2021)

brynnc said:


> I'm looking at two bottles
> 
> First is Brody Bottling Works from Chicago, the second is American Bottling Works also from Chicago.  The American Bottling Works also says "B. BRODY PROP. CHICAGO TRADE MARK REGISTERED B"
> 
> ...


Go to a web site called "HISTORIC BOTTLES" It tell you a lot about company bottle mark,and logo's embossed on the bottom of a lot of bottles.


----------



## K6TIM (Sep 2, 2021)

brynnc said:


> Is there anywhere you know if that I could find any info on these companies? Thanks for your help!


Go to a web site called "HISTORIC BOTTLES" This bottle site is the best I ever found on all aspect's of bottle age colr,lips etc. from Victorian (1800'S) age to mid-50's


----------



## brynnc (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------



## brynnc (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 3, 2021)

brynnc said:


> Is there anywhere you know if that I could find any info on these companies? Thanks for your help!


Search old advertisements online from Chicago.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## K6TIM (Sep 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Search old advertisements online from Chicago.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The mark on the bottom of your bottles is usually a logo of the glass company who made the model,and a stamp number for the form used a month number ll like #9 (september),and maybe a date like 47 meaning 1947 not all the time though!


----------

